# Que es actualizar una PC



## juliom (Mar 6, 2008)

hola a todos mi pregunta es ¿que es actualizar una PC?  porque yo tengo una PC que compre hace 5 años en ese tiempo supuestamente era la último modelo: procesador pentim 4 de 2.6 Gh, memoria de 128 Mb, disco duro samsung de 80 Gb, quemador de disco CDRW, floppy de 31/2, la motherboard es M925 ALU, y me dijeron que podia actualizarla y la verdad que hasta ahora sigue siendo la misma, lo que e hecho es instalarle varios programas y por cierto el disco duro ya está lleno.  Otra cosa el vendedor me dijo que traía: tarjeta de video, tarjeta de sonido que la memoria era esto y otras cosas más pero al abrir el case para limpiarla yo me imaginé encontrar muchas cosas, pero mi sorpresa es que solo encontré la motherboard y allí viene todo lo que me "pintó" el vendedor, de antemano gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

Normalmente se le dice "Actualizar" a cambiar algunos componentes de la PC por otros más modernos, por ej. aumentar capacidad en el rigido, expandir RAM, poner placas de video más potentes, etc etc. No es tan comun hablar de actualizar una PC refiriendose al software. En esos casos se suele decir actualizar el [Nombre del software].

Con respecto a encontrar solo la mother, eso suele pasar porque vienen muchas mother integradas que traen video, sonido, lan, modem, etc directamente on board.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola.
Esa tarjeta trae integrada, el sonido y el video, que forman parte de la motherboard.
La memoría del video es obtenida de la menoria RAM, ésta pude ser de 32M como máx.,
esto quiere decir que de tu 128M se usa una parte para la tajeta de video, el uso compartido de la memoria de video hace que la computadora sea más lenta.
Lo que debes hacer es aumentar tu memoría RAM, 512M ó más, sería muy bueno, poner una tarjeta de video independiente, tipo 4x-agp, .
Si tienes dinero, actualiza tu computador con una motherboard más actual, eso implica, memorias nueva, otro tipo de disco duro (probablemente).
Chao.
elaficionado.
_________
Mira el archivo adjunto, te puede ayudar.


----------



## antoniodoblas (Ago 21, 2008)

Es una forma de tenerte controlado y sujeto a los caprichos de los poderes.
Si algo funciona bien aunque no sepas cómo, déjalo seguir.... te recomiendo no actualizar tan alegremente..... esto le da pie a las multinacionales a monopolizar los sistemas que se usan en todos los hogares.
Por otra parte algunas actualizaciones hacen que algo deje de funcionar y asi Bill Gates te puede pedir que pagues la licencia por otro periodo de tiempo..... lo tienen bien montado.
Otras son directamente falsas actualizaciones que entran en tu hogar para joderte.


----------



## belpmx (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola, como dicen los compañeros es cambiar algunas partes por otras más nuevas... pero así como describes tu computadora no te recomiendo actualizarla la memoria ram debe estas más cara que la más nueva DDR2, el disco duro lo puedes aumentar si quieres más espacio. Mi consejo: si tu computadora te sirve para tus fines no la actualices. Yo trabajo en esto y a veces es más barato comprar tarjeta madre, procesador y memoria. Puedes volver a usar el quemador, disco duro y gabinete
Saludos


----------



## marroquin (Oct 19, 2008)

simplemente es renovar el hardware de tu pc

no necesariamente tienen quee ser piezas nuevas, pueden ser usadas, pero mejores, aunque generalmente si son nuevas

saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

Antes que nada instalarle nuevos programas a una PC no es actualizarla.

"La memoría del video es obtenida de la menoria RAM, ésta pude ser de 32M como máx.,
esto quiere decir que de tu 128M se usa una parte para la tajeta de video, el uso compartido de la memoria de video hace que la computadora sea más lenta. "

Los 32MB para el video compartido no son lo maximo! se puede asignar mas. Y la cantidad de ram no tiene relacion con la velocidad de una pc.


----------

